

Nokia Expats do what Nokia should have: Jolla Mobile - vegas
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/07/jolla-mobile/

======
taligent
What's that ?

Create a platform with no apps, no media store, no ecosystem, no gaming
integration, no cloud based services, no developer story, no payment platform
etc etc.

Supporters of Nokia's failed Meego need to understand that there just isn't
room for so many mobile platforms.

~~~
Gustomaximus
> Supporters of Nokia's failed Meego need to understand that there just isn't
> room for so many mobile platforms.

What so no-one should try anymore? People said similar things about Android. I
would agree that this is a hard fight to take, but it is not unreasonable. As
the major players create more closed off ecosystems there will be a market for
this. The question is how big and how well these guys can fill it. Given the
audience size is in the billions, you only need to pick up a few % market
share for this to be viable. So I would think the challenge is not market
saturation, but building a quality system and not getting shot out of the
water by competitors legal teams.

